# Yea! Picture Time!



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

What what did you think, I follow her every where with the camera? Later.

No just coming up from downtown. Despite my pic its snowing heavy but did not catch it, like 2 or 3 inches in the past 1.5 hours. So parking it here for the night.

Interesting when color balance fooks up, turns white lites blue others yellow. But interesting. This is off the side balcony at the condo facing the Arts Centre.

I just like the way the colors went odd

edit: hmm I look outside heavy snowfall look at the pic see no snow fall, freaky


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I like it! I was going to ask if it was photoshoped but then you said it was the AWB... well it came out great!


----------



## med (Feb 14, 2011)

That is pretty cool - no pun intended !


----------

